# Help! 1978 International Harvester



## IH78 (Sep 28, 2015)

Recently inherited this snowblower. Have never owned one before. So far this is what I know:

Make: International Harvester (Built, Hamilton Ontario Canada)
Model: _IH8S-78??_ 96470
Motor: Briggs Stratton 8HP (319cc) 190412 0994 01 78072412 (Built, Milwaukee Wisconsin USA)

Looking for: Owner’s Manual or where I could buy parts, if required. 

Would manuals/parts be similar to other make/models of that time……


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Does it say Cub Cadet on it? or just IH?
can you post a photo?

Ariens made some snowblowers for Cub Cadet, but I dont think it was as late as '78.
some photos will get us 70% of the way there..

Scot


----------



## IH78 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey Scot...thanks for the message...still trying to figure out the site and how to post pics....I did post a pic in the forum for new users...my post is the one that says 'New from New Brunswick' about Four messages down you will see the pic.
It just has a big IH between handle bars. The decals on it are in French and English. I will provide all info I can. If you need more let me know...


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

let me copy your photo to this thread here for you.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I was remembering that bucket looking like another Canadian model called a gran prix.
like this one.
Snowblower Outside Montreal, Montreal
Guess it's a Noma then.

Edit. said grand prix originally , but it's gran prix


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

wow! interesting..I have never seen a walk-behind snowblower lettered for IH before, only Cub Cadet.
(tractor-mounted snowblowers painted and lettered for IH are known..Cub Cadet was originally created by IH, in 1960, to be their "consumer" line, and Cub Cadet was an IH division from 1960 to 1981.)
I suspect these IH snowblowers were Canada-only models.

Scot


----------



## bobfurlotte (Nov 16, 2021)

dbert said:


> let me copy your photo to this thread here for you.


I have one as well,,, just rebuilt it..


----------



## bobfurlotte (Nov 16, 2021)

IH78 said:


> Recently inherited this snowblower. Have never owned one before. So far this is what I know:
> 
> Make: International Harvester (Built, Hamilton Ontario Canada)
> Model: _IH8S-78??_ 96470
> ...


Did you ever find an owners manual? i own two of these blowers. just rebuilt one,


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Boy, if they don't look just like the older JD 826 I restored .....

You should take off the lawn grass tires and put on some nice XTrac snow tires. ...


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

That IH machine looks like a 70's vintage and was made by NOMA, they just added on the IH tin nameplate.

They made similar machines for other retailers, under different names Brentwood, Baycrest, Canadiana etc. 

I think they were mainly for the Canadian market, they still pop up for sale once in awhile.


----------



## quexpress (Dec 25, 2013)

These are the same as my old Baycrest:










Parts diagrams are attached:


----------

